# Sapphire Team Deutschland: Ist das deren ernst??



## Flippus (31. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
ich habe vor kurzen zwei tickets bei sapphire eingereicht. Ich habe meine Tickets auf englisch verfasst und und antworten auf deutsch erhalten -- nicht, dass das generel schlimm wäre, allerdings habe ich das gefühl das weder meine Anfrage richtig verstanden wurde, noch die Antwort wirklich sinn ergibt (inhaltlich _und_ grammatikalisch). Ehrlich gesagt würde ich sogar von google übersetzter bessere ergebnisse erwarten... Als Bearbeiter weder richtig deutsch noch englisch zu sprechen ist dann leider sehr suboptimal 

Anfrage 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anfrage 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wäre über eine Stellungsnahme bzw über einen wechsel des Bearbeiters sehr dankbar, denn ich habe nicht das gefühl, dass der obige Bearbeiter mich versteht.

Gruß
Flippus


----------



## Jeretxxo (31. Oktober 2016)

lol, das ist ja mal echt ein harter Fail, einmal gehts über ZeroCore und der redet über Lüfter und Temps und das andere ist zwar verständlich das er's nur weitergibt, aber die Fehler in der kurzen Antwort sind übel.
Erinnert mich an Chinahändler mit "deutschem" Support, die treffen auch selten mal ins Schwarze. 


Zum Thema ZeroCore, das dass Feature nur unter ganz bestimmten Umständen funktioniert, die Wahrscheinlich AMD selbst nichtmal kennt, ist dir klar? 
Bei mir geht das zum Beispiel nur wen absolut nix offen ist, nur ein Bildschirm angeschlossen ist und der auch nur am DVI... oder wars HDMI (kA nutz eh fast nur zwei Schirme, da fällt Zero Core eh weg) es darf kein Browser offen sein, im BS muss der Standby für die Monitore angeschaltet sein und die Karte darf nicht übertaktet sein. 
Joa und dann klappt das bei mir mit ner Chance von 1 zu 4.  


Bin ja einmal gespannt ob hier noch ne Antwort vom Sapphire Support kommt.


----------



## Flippus (31. Oktober 2016)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> lol, das ist ja mal echt ein harter Fail, einmal gehts über ZeroCore und der redet über Lüfter und Temps und das andere ist zwar verständlich das er's nur weitergibt, aber die Fehler in der kurzen Antwort sind übel.
> Erinnert mich an Chinahändler mit "deutschem" Support, die treffen auch selten mal ins Schwarze.


Ja richtig  anfangs hatte ich mich ja über die schnellen antworten gefreut, bis ich dann den text zu lesen begann. Dachte ich traue meinen Augen nicht^^




Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Zum Thema ZeroCore, das dass Feature nur unter ganz bestimmten Umständen funktioniert, die Wahrscheinlich AMD selbst nichtmal kennt, ist dir klar?
> Bei mir geht das zum Beispiel nur wen absolut nix offen ist, nur ein Bildschirm angeschlossen ist und der auch nur am DVI... oder wars HDMI (kA nutz eh fast nur zwei Schirme, da fällt Zero Core eh weg) es darf kein Browser offen sein, im BS muss der Standby für die Monitore angeschaltet sein und die Karte darf nicht übertaktet sein.
> Joa und dann klappt das bei mir mit ner Chance von 1 zu 4.



Nun ja so ganz ist das nicht. Ich hatte vorher ein MSI R7 260x welche dieses feature einwandfrei beherrschte (nun gut zu anfang gab es Black Screens, aber die wurden zum Glück in späteren Treiberversionen gepatcht). Alles was ich dafür tun musste war unter Windows einzustellen, dass der Bildschirm nach einiger zeit ausgeschaltet werden soll (geht unter Energieeinstellungen). Hm also meine Karte war von Werk übertaktet^^

Solange nun z.B. Afterburner im hintergrund läuft kann man gut überprüfen ob ZeroCore aktiv war. Solange die Grafikkarte auf dem Bildschirm nichts rendern musste funtionierte das auch zuverlässig... Fun Fact: Ich hatte damals bemerkt das meine R7 260x regelmäßig jede Minute, bei der 59' bzw 00' sekunde eingeschaltet wurde. Nachdem ich anfangs nicht gerafft habe warum das passiert, habe ich herausgefunden das es natürlich an Uhrzeit Anzeige unten rechts in der Taskleiste liegt - denn schließlich müssen dort minütlich die Zahlen aktualisiert und gerendert werden


----------



## Drauka (3. November 2016)

Servus 

Oha, da hat die Tastatur-Legasthenie des Kollegen wieder durchgeschlagen 
Ich werd ihm mal mitteilen, dass er vor dem Senden nochmal querlesen soll.

Kannst Du mir ein paar Informationen zu Deinem verwendeten System geben (PSU, Board, Win-Version, VGA-Treiber-Version, angeschlossene Monitore und verwendete Kabel)?

Danke.
Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Flippus (3. November 2016)

Hey Drauka danke für deine Antwort! 


Drauka schrieb:


> Oha, da hat die Tastatur-Legasthenie des Kollegen wieder durchgeschlagen


Nunja, bei der zweiten Anfrage kann dies durchaus sein, aber die erste ist ja wohl komplett thema verfehlt oder?^^



Drauka schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir ein paar Informationen zu Deinem verwendeten System geben (PSU, Board, Win-Version, VGA-Treiber-Version, angeschlossene Monitore und verwendete Kabel)?


Ja sicher 

*MB:* ASRock P55 Deluxe3
*Treiber:* Radeon Software  16.10.3
*PSU:* Enermax MODU82+ 425W
*Monitor:* Asus MG248Q (kauft euch auf keinen Fall diesen Monitor!)
*Monitorkabel:* DP
*OS:* Windows 7 64 Bit

Danke im voraus


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. November 2016)

Drauka schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Oha, da hat die Tastatur-Legasthenie des Kollegen wieder durchgeschlagen
> Ich werd ihm mal mitteilen, dass er vor dem Senden nochmal querlesen soll.
> ...



Was hat denn die "Tastatur"-Legasthenie (was auch immer das sein soll) von dem Kollegen bitte mit dem vermischen von zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Themenbereichen zu tun?^^
Mit ein paar Schreibfehlern kann man ja noch leben, wenn die Antwort wenigstens das Gefühl vermitteln würde, das der "Kollege" überhaupt eine Ahnung hat warum es geht, aber die Antwort vermittelt eher das Gefühl als würde erstmal ins Blaue geraten.
ZeroCore =/= Passiv Mode der Lüfter (warum zur Hölle nennt man das Feature bitte "NITRO CoolTech"?)

Ich mag euch bei Sapphire ja wirklich, aber das klingt eher nach ner billigen Ausrede, um von der technischen Uwissenheit des "Kollegen" abzulenken, der sitzt sicher in irgend nem Call Center in China und beantwortet fragen von x Firmen.


----------



## Drauka (3. November 2016)

Zugegeben weiß ich nicht, wie er auf die Lüfter kommt, aber gut. Schwierig das nachzuvollziehen, aber ich frag ihn gern mal. Und nein, er sitzt nicht in China.

Aber zurück zum Thema: ich versuch das mal nachzustellen und sobald ich mehr weiß melde ich mich.


----------



## Flippus (6. Dezember 2016)

Es ist nun über ein Monat vergangen. Gibt es irgendwelche Fortschritte?


----------



## Drauka (6. Dezember 2016)

Hi.

Bitte entschuldige, ich bin tatsächlich noch nicht dazu gekommen das zu testen.
Kannst Du mir bitte ein paar Angaben dazu machen, wie genau Dein Setup ist (wie viele Monitore, welches OS usw) und wie Du testest, ob ZC funktioniert?
Ich werde es dann diese Woche noch prüfen!

Danke.
Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Drauka (12. Dezember 2016)

Sorry, ich war letzte Woche krank.
Kommen da noch ein paar Infos Deinerseits?

Danke.
Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Flippus (12. Dezember 2016)

Hi Alex na sicher!
Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach:


In den Windows Energieoptionen "Bildschirm Ausschalten" auf 1 min stellen 
Am besten alle programme (auch im Tray) schließen. Jegliches rendering auf dem display führt dazu das ZeroCore sofort unterbrochen wird. 
Den MSI Afterburner öffnen und in den tray minimieren. Ggf. alle anderen hw monitoring bzw OC applikationen schließen, da sie zu instabilität und fehlerhaftem verhalten des ZeroCore features führen können (selbst erlebt). 
Einige minuten warten 

Die Logs des Afterburner sollten ungefähr so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heisst Nulllinie bei: GPU Temperatur, Prozessortakt, Speichergeschwindigkeit. Das ist ein screenshot des Tests mit meiner R7 260x, bei welcher das feature ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Du siehst ja diese regelmäßigen Ausschläge des Graphen, wie bereits berichtet liegt es daran, dass unten rechts die Windows Uhr (minütlich) gerendert wird^^

Die Nitro RX 470 zeigt das oben genannte Verhalten nicht, ergo wird ZeroCore nicht genutzt.

Möglich das es am Anschluss liegt (DVI vs DP), habe mich da allerdings nicht vertieft. Es sollte schließlich auch mit DP funktionieren. Wenn ich Zeit habe hole ich diesen Test aber nach.


Danke für deine bemühungen!


----------



## Drauka (15. Dezember 2016)

Mhhhh... ok.
Sieht doch gut aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur der Speicher zuckt ein wenig.

Wie schaut das bei Dir aus?

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Drauka (15. Dezember 2016)

Hier noch ohne das Log-Fenster (also alles minimiert).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun macht auch der Speicher nix mehr.
Was der eine Peak ist kann ich nicht genau sagen.

Passt das so, oder versteh ich was falsch?

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Flippus (19. Dezember 2016)

Hi Alex,

danke für deine Tests aber ich glaube du hast das falsch vertsanden.
Die werte Prozessortakt, Speichergeschwindigkeit sowie GPU-Temperatur sollten alle *0* anzeigen. Stattdessen sehe ich das der Prozessortakt und Speichergeschw. bei 300 Mhz sind. Die GPU temperatur kann ich auf deinen screenshots leider nicht einsehen, aber auch diese muss 0 anzeigen -- Als wäre die GPU komplett ausgeschaltet halt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieh dir nochmal meinen screenshot an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst stehen die drei werte auf null


----------



## Drauka (21. Dezember 2016)

Ah ok, sorry. Es sah so nach Nulllinie aus.
Ich klär das nochmal ab.


----------



## Drauka (22. Dezember 2016)

Tja, man kann nicht alles wissen... hier die Erklärung:
Zero Core funktioniert laut Aussage der Kollegen in TW nur mit DVI, denn: Sobald die Verbindung über HDMI oder DP erfolgt ist automatisch der integrierte Soundprozessor aktiv. Somit kann ZeroCore nicht greifen.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------

